# Doe didn’t use her nest box.



## Vasara (Apr 26, 2019)

Blossom started building her nest almost two weeks before she was due. She kept it clean and dry. When I gave her the actual nest box, she completely ignored it. She had her kits in HER nest (which is a great nest and she’s being a wonderful mama bunny) The nest is still clean and dry with lots of fur, being occupied by nine little babies. They were born early Tuesday morning, so they’re still very young. I have some concerns though. Blossoms cage is a double level with a ramp and the nest is on the top level. The top level has two ‘compartments’ and the nest is built in the enclosed compartment. I’m afraid that once the kits start leaving the nest, they could fall off the ramp and get hurt or die. (Attached is a pic of the cage) How can I avoid this? Also, how long should I keep the nest in place? Do I keep the fur?


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 26, 2019)

First time does will sometimes make a nest outside the box.
If she were mine, I would put the babies (fur and all) inside the nest box.
It would be a bit dangerous to have the nest box on the top level anyways, because a baby might fall out of the box on a nipple and crawl around or when they're around 2 weeks old they'll be walking around outside the box and could get hurt that way....
@Bunnylady what would you do?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 26, 2019)

Ignoring the nest box is a common thing for first-time does. When I have a doe do it, I set the babies and fur to one side, put as much of the nest material as I can in the box, make a hollow near the back of the box, and put babies and fur there. Usually, that's all it takes, and the doe uses the box from then on.

Can the babies fall down the ramp? Definitely. Will they get hurt? Possibly. Is there some way to put a barrier beside the ramp so the worst that will happen is a tumble down the ramp rather than a direct drop to the lower level? Even if the nest was in the lower level, once the babies start exploring, they will climb anything within reach (I have watched baby bunnies go up the corners of cages like kittens!) I suppose you could install a wall that confines the doe to one level until you are satisfied the kits are coordinated enough for the gymnastics required, but that might get a bit crowded with nine babies.


----------

